# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  الصديق

## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]*
*


ألوان الأصدقاء
___________

صديق يُرممك وينتشلك من ضياعك ويأتي بك 
إلي الحياة ويمنحك شهادة ميلاد جديدة 

صديق يهدمك ويهد بنيانك القوي ويكسر 
حصونك المنيعه ويشعل النيران في حياتك 


صديق يسعدك يشعرك وجوده بالراحة يستقبلك 
بابتسامه ويشتري لك لحظات الفرح ويسعى 
جاهداً إلي اختراع سعادتك 

صديق يحسدك ويتمنى زوال نعمتك ويحصي 
عليك ضحكاتك ويسهر يعد أيام أفراحك 
ويمتلئ قلبه بالحقد والكراهية 



صديق يسترك يشعرك وجوده بالأمان يمد لك ذراعيه 
يفتح لك قلبه ويجوع كي يطعمك ويظمأ كي 
يسقيك ويقتطع من نفسه كي يغطيك 

صديق يقتلك يبث سمومه فيك يقودك إلى مُدن الضياع 
يجردك من إنسانيتك ويزين لك الهاوية ويجردك إلى 
طريق الندم ويقذف بك من حيث لأعوده ولا رجوع 



ويقوول المثل ..
إن كان لديك في هذا الزمان صديق وفي واحد 
فأعلم أنك من أثرياء العالم ,,,


اعجبنا به واحببنا ان ننقله لكم .. 

 فـ ـ ـ ـــــــرات.. [/align]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يعطيك الله العافيه .. 
مشكورة وماتقصري ..
رائع مانقلتي لنا اخيه ..

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

الله يعافيك اخوي..

العفو..

تسلم على هالطله..
فرات..

----------


## دلوعة الكون

تسلمي اخيه فرااااااااااااات على الموضوع..


اختك..الدمعه.

----------


## توأم الفرح

تسلمي يا أحلى فروووووووووووووت على المشاركة الرائعة ,,

تحياتي ومحبتي لك ,,
أختك في الله , تووووم

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]
الله يسلمكم اخواتي .. 

 والله يعطيكم الف عافيه على هالمرور .. 

 فـ ــرات..[/align]

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]فرات

صدقتي والله في كل كلمة قلتيها   --- والصديق في مثل هذه الايام نادر الوجود ويابخت من صار عنده صديق وفئ في هذه الايام 


احترامي وتقديري 

ابو نوره[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

شكراً فروته

موضوع رائع جداً

وكلمات جميلة للغاية

تسلم يمناك على النقل الطيب

الله يعطيك الف عافية

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center][align=center]
الله يجزيكم الف الف خير اخوي ابو نوره .. واختي دمعة حزن .. 

  تسلمون لي والله .. 

 فــ ـ ــرات..[/align][/align]

----------


## أمير الأحزان

شخص يرممك:  
ينتشلك من ضياعك ويأتي بك إلى الحياة يمنحك شهادة ميلاد جديدة 
وقلبا جديداً ودما جديداً وكأنك ُولدت مرة أخرى !  
 
وشخص يهدمك :  
يهدم بنيانك القوي ويكسر حصونك المنيعة يشعل النيران في حياتك 
ويعيث الخراب في أعماقك ويدمر كل الأشياء فيك !!  
 
وشخص يخدعك : 
يمارس دور الذئب في حياتك يبتسم في وجهك ويخفي مخالبه عنك يثني 
عليك في حضورك ويأكل لحمك ميتاً إذا غبت ..  
 
وشخص يخذلك :  
يتعامل معك بسلبية يمارس دور المتفرج عليك يتجاهل ضياعك ويسد 
أذنيه أمام صرخاتك وحين يحتاجك يسعى إليك بشتى الطرق .. وحين 
تحتاجه يتبخر كفقاعات الماء ..  
 
وشخص يخدرك :  
يسيطر عليك يحركك بإرادته يحصي عليك أنفاسك يتفنن في تمزيقك فلا 
تشعر بطعناته ولا تصحو من غفوتك إلا بعد فوات الأوان ..  
 
و شخص يستغلك :  
يحولك إلى فريسة سهلة يجيد رسم ملامح البؤس على وجهه يمد لك يده 
بلا حاجة ويتفنن في سرد الحكايات الكاذبة عليك يمنح نفسه دور 
البطولة في المعاناة ويرشحك لدور الغبي بجدارة ..  
 
وشخص يحسدك :  
يمد عينيه إلى ما تملك ويتمنى زوال نعمتك ويحصي عليك ضحكاتك 
ويسهر يعد أفراحك ويمتلئ قلبه بالحقد كلما لقاك ولا يتوقف عن 
المقارنة بينك وبينه .. فيحترق .. ويحرقك بحسده ..  
 
وشخص يقتلك :  
يبث سمومه فيك يقودك إلى مدن الضياع يجردك من إنسانيتك ويزين لك 
الهاوية ويجردك إلى طريق الندم ويقذف بك حيث لا عودة .. ولا رجوع  
 
شخص يسترك :  
يشعرك وجوده بالأمان يمد لك ذراعيه يفتح لك قلبه ويجوع كي يطعمك 
ويظمأ كي يسقيك ويقتطع من نفسه كي يغطيك ..  
 
وشخص يسعدك :  
يشعرك وجوده بالراحة يستقبلك بابتسامة ويصافحك بمرح يجمع تبعثرك 
ويرمم انكسارك ويشتري لك لحظات الفرح ويسعى جاهدا إلى إختراع 
سعادتك .. 
 
وشخص يتعسك :  
يبيعك التعاسة بلا ثمن ويقدم لك الحزن بلا مقدمات تفوح منه رائحة 
الهم فلا 
تسمع منه سوى الآه ولا ترى منه سوى الدموع ينقل إليك عدوى الألم 
وتصيبك رؤيته بالحزن ... 
 
وشخص مزاجي :  
كلما أقفيت عنه ناداك تعال وكلما أقبلت عليه عزم بالرحيل ، وكل 
يوم له حال جديد مرة قريب ومرة بعيد ، تريده يقف بجانبك وقت 
الضيق فقط دون عمل أي خدمة لا تجده وإذا علم أنها مرت عليك هذه 
المرحلة الصعبة بسهولة قال لماذا لم تخبرني عن حالك ولو علم 
بحالك لتجاهلك وكأنه لم يسمع أي خبر عن حالك وهو يتابع أخبارك 
أول بأول ..

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اخي 

وعساك على القوة 

ومشكور على الكلمات القيمة 

والله لا يحرمنا من مشاركاتكم الرائعة 

تحياتي لك 

ام محمد

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم ايدينك اخوي على هالموضوع ...

يعطيك ربي الف عاافيه ...

بارك الله فيك اخوووي ..

وبنتظار جديدك ...

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة المقهور

مشكور أخوي أمير الأحزان وعساك عالقوة --- موضوعك حلو وواقعي 000 يقول الشاعر 00 تعب قلبي من الأحباب وحارت فيهم أبياتي واحد صادق وواحد كذا وواحد يفرح لزلاتي 000 بس أنشاء الله نشوف السعد وياكم هنا بده المنتدى الرائع واللي أشكر خويي اللي وصاني أني أجي هنا وبجد ماكذب لما وضف المنتدى --  وعسانا نقدر نفيد ونستفيد -- ومتبارك برمضان أخوي ودمت بحفظ الله ---

----------


## نور الولاية

الله يعطيك العافية اخي 

وعساك على القوة 

ومشكور على الكلمات القيمة 

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك ألف عافية.... المرء بجليسه.

----------


## أمير الأحزان

أشكركم على دخولكم موضوعي

----------


## القلب_الحنون

*بارك الله فيك والف شكرلك على هذا الموضوع الممتاز والمفيد*
*مع تحياتي و احترامي لك*

----------


## أمير الأحزان

أخي الكريم القلب _ الحنون شكراً على التواصل

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل الرائع ..

----------


## القلب المرح

شكرا عالموضوع
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسلم يمناك على هالمشاركه يا أمير الاحزان

وعسى مانفقدك ولا يغيب اسمك من منتدانا خيووو

موفق دائما ً

----------


## ملكة سبأ

موضوعك حلو يا أمير ويستحق القراءة  الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## فرح

*سلمت اناملك خيووووو*
*ع الطرح الرائع* 
*يعطيك الف عااااااااافيه* 
*       موفق*

----------


## Warm Heart

*الـصــديــق**صديق يسعدك**يشعرك وجوده بالراحة يستقبلك بابتسامة ويصافحك بمرح يجمع تبعثرك ويرمم**انكسارك** ويشتري لك لحظات الفرح ويسعى جاهدا إلى إختراع سعادتك**وصديق يتعسك**يبيعك التعاسة بلا ثمن ويقدم لك الحزن بلا مقدمات تفوح منه رائحة الهم فلا**تسمع منه سوى الآه ولا ترى منه سوى الدموع يتقل إليك عدوى الألم وتصيبك**رؤيته** بالحزن***************وصديق يرمــمـك** ينتشلك من ضياعك ويأتي بك إلى الحياة يمنحك شهادة ميلاد جديدة وقلبا**جديداً** ودما جديداً وكأنك .. تلدك مرة أخرى**وصديق يهدمك**يهدم بنيانك القوي ويكسر حصونك المنيعة يشعل النيران في حياتك ويعيث**الخراب في** أعماقك ويدمر كل الأشياء فيك***************وصديق يخدعك**يمارس دور الذئب في حياتك يبتسم في وجهك ويخفي مخالبه عنك يثني عليك في**حضورك** ويأكل لحمك ميتاً إذا غبت**وصديق يخذلك**يتعامل معك بسلبية يمارس دور المتفرج عليك يتجاهل ضياعك ويسد أذنيه أمام**صرخاتك وحين يحتاجك يسعى إليك بشتى الطرق .. وحين تحتاجه يتبخر كفقاعات**الماء**وصديق يخدرك**يسيطر عليك يحركك بإرادته يحصي عليك أنفاسك يتفنن في تمزيقك فلا تشعر**بطعناته** ولا تصحو من غفوتك إلا بعد فوات الأوان**وصديق يستغلك**يحولك إلى فريسة سهلة يجيد رسم ملامح البؤس على وجهه يمد لك يده بلا حاجة**ويتفنن في سرد الحكايات الكاذبة عليك يمنح نفسه دور البطولة في المعاناة**ويرشحك لدور الغبي بجدارة***************وصديق يحسدك**يمد عينيه إلى ما تملك ويتمنى زوال نعمتك ويحصي عليك ضحكاتك ويسهر يعد**أفراحك** ويمتلئ قلبه بالحقد كلما لقاك ولا يتوقف عن المقارنة بينك وبينه .. فيحترق** ..**ويحرقك بحسده**وصديق يقتلك**يبث سمومه فيك يقودك إلى مدن الضياع يجردك من إنسانيتك ويزين لك الهاوية**ويجردك إلى طريق الندم ويقذف بك حيث لا عودة .. ولا رجوع***************وصديق يسترك**يشعرك وجوده بالأمان يمد لك ذراعيه يفتح لك قلبه ويجوع كي يطعمك ويظمأ كي**يسقيك ويقتطع من نفسه كي يغطيك**وصديق مثل السراب**كلما أقفيت عنه ناداك تعال وكلما أقبلت عليه عزم بالرحيل ، وكل يوم له حال**جديد مرة قريب ومرة بعيد ، تريده يقف بجانبك وقت الضيق فقط دون عمل أي**خدمة لا** تجده.. وإذا علم أنها مرت عليك هذه المرحلة الصعبة بسهولة قال**لماذا لم تخبرني** عن حالك.. ولو علم بحالك لتجاهلك وكأنه لم يسمع أي خبر عن**حالك وهو يتابع** أخبارك أول بأول**************

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بالنسبه لي افضل الاصدقاء 

صديق يرممك و صديق يسترك

الباقين مالهم داعي .. وماينحسبو في دنيا الصداقه

يعطيك العافيه عالمشاركه الطيبه

----------


## القلب المرح

جميل ماطرحته لنا 
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## عماد علي

*الله يعطيك الف عافية وتسلم الايادي....*

----------


## همسات وله

صديق يُرممك وينتشلك من ضياعك ويأتي بك 
إلي الحياة ويمنحك شهادة ميلاد جديدة 

هذه هي الحياة لايكون لها معنى من دون صديق او حبيب اورفيق درب 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
وعسالك عالقوة دوم 
مع تحياتي لك 
همسات وله

----------


## ام باسم

من السهل أن تجد في السنة ألف صديق ولكن من الصعب أن تجد لألف سنه صديق ..

فلنحذر ممن يدعون انهم أصدقاء لنا وهم يضمرون لنا الشر 


طرح جيد نسأل الله أن يثيبك عليه
حفظك الله ورعاك وعلى دروب الخير سدد خطاك

----------

